# Help! Problems with Moving Company!



## KBerry (Sep 8, 2014)

I recently moved from Dubai to Laos. I used British Budget Removals as my moving company. They picked up my items on June 16, 2014, and told my that my stuff would be in Vientiane, Laos, in about 35 days. 

That was 12 weeks ago.

Over the last several weeks, I have sent many emails (as you can imagine), but have not received any response. Last I was told, on August 5, was that due to Ramadan, there had been delays. Nothing since then. 

Anyway, I am looking for anyone who has had similar experiences. Suggestions on what to? Who to contact? How to move forward? What to do now?

Also, does any one have contact info for anyone at British Budget Removal besides Phil (sales) and Laarni (customer service....an ironic title at this point.....)? I have tried using the general contact email on the website, and have not gotten anything in return. 

Truly, any advice, suggestions, hints, help, etc., at this point would be GREATLY appreciated! Thanks!!!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

There are a few reports of service problems around the 'web' for both this organisation and a related business. As to the veracity of these reports I cannot comment as I have no direct relationship.

One 'landline' number is mentioned at THIS WEBPAGE that may help you contact them.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

UAE ex-residents in shipping 'scam' horror | GulfNews.com

Relogulf relocation company’s customers furious at delayed shipments | The National


----------



## Adeoo (Apr 30, 2015)

KBerry said:


> I recently moved from Dubai to Laos. I used British Budget Removals as my moving company. They picked up my items on June 16, 2014, and told my that my stuff would be in Vientiane, Laos, in about 35 days.
> 
> That was 12 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Don't have anything to do with British Budget Removals or Phil Davis (Lionel Phillip Davis) it is a scam and a ripp off. He will not pay on the shipping charges he will just keep your money and give constant excuses. He has legal action against him for fraud for stealing from other customers in exactly the same way. He is a thief and a lier.


----------

